# Reproductive immunology -immunotherapy



## kuki36 (Jan 30, 2010)

we just had our third IVF [ bfn]. Due to failure of embryo implantation , i was just wondering what views you have on reproductive immunology and where can we access this?

kind regards
kuki xx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

This is not my area of expertise - you need to find a reliable specialist to test you and decide on a treatment plan.

Having said that, there seem to be a few people on here who have had success.


----------

